# Did anybody deal with Goreef before



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to order skimmer and pump, but tried to check availability before ordering.
No replies for email and calls transferred to the answering machine, but nobody calling back.  I simply scare to order - in case something go wrong you can not reach them.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mathieu is great to deal with. I've spent a good amount there, and he's always helpful.

Send him an email - he usually gets back within a day or two.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you. will wait for reply and order in case they have it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Matthiew's a good guy and he does have some good deals too. He prefers to help/ interact via email fyi. Very fast response imo.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Mathieu is great to deal with. I've spent a good amount there, and he's always helpful.
> 
> Send him an email - he usually gets back within a day or two.


+1, fast shipping as well


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got reply and ordering now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> Got reply and ordering now


Hey,

What skimmer you ordering?!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I ordered already this morning. I think you pllanned to order yours on week ago. they have mine in stock, but I do not know about yours

http://www.goreef.com/Super-Reef-Octopus-2000-Internal-Protein-Skimmer-200-Gallons.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> I ordered already this morning. I think you pllanned to order yours on week ago. they have mine in stock, but I do not know about yours
> 
> http://www.goreef.com/Super-Reef-Octopus-2000-Internal-Protein-Skimmer-200-Gallons.html


SICK! yea I was going to order it but i had some money issue suddenly drop on my plate so that skimmer I want got put on the back burner till I can get it. You gotta take a video of it in action tho, from all the reviews I've seen and read, it should be a great skimmer!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

yah goreef is pretty awesome and matt is always helpful  i most of my reef stuff from him, ati fixture skimmer and pumps


----------

